# Flaming Gorge



## kstorrs (Oct 29, 2012)

My wife and I have a Flaming Gorge trip coming up this weekend. We will be spending Sunday fishing from a boat and would like to fish from shore on Saturday. We are not familiar with the lake so I am not sure where a good accessible place to fish is. I have been told Sheep Creek is good. How is the access? Are there other places anyone could recommend? We will have our 9 month old so I would like to drive as close to the water as possible. Any advice is greatly appreciated. Thanks. We are staying at Brownings in Manila.


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

The wife and I just had our 9 month old out this past weekend best advice would be sun block for the baby and plenty of toys, for fishing if your after rainbows anywhere you can access water should produce, worm 5' below a bobber only out 15' or so water level is really high right now and having a bobber on still let you play with the baby. Good luck


----------



## kstorrs (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. We took him to Scofield with us two weeks ago and he had a lot of fun playing in the sand. The sunblock we put on him did a great job of keeping him from getting sun burnt. Of course we could not keep him in the shade of the canopy we put up LOL.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Just a suggestion - Mustang Ridge. Prettiest place on the Gorge. Lots of good shore fishing spots. Easy access. Great for rainbows and smallies.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

kstorrs said:


> Thanks for the advice. We took him to Scofield with us two weeks ago and he had a lot of fun playing in the sand. The sunblock we put on him did a great job of keeping him from getting sun burnt. Of course we could not keep him in the shade of the canopy we put up LOL.
> 
> View attachment 61513


I don't know about anyone else but in my book that right there is a "Keeper" !!!


----------



## kstorrs (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks Finnigan! I will check it out. 

LL, He's my boy! Love the lil' dude. Might just get a fishing pole for his first birthday coming up in a few months :mrgreen:


----------



## kstorrs (Oct 29, 2012)

We had a blast although we didn't get any fishing from the shore in.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

kstorrs said:


> We had a blast although we didn't get any fishing from the shore in.
> View attachment 61857
> 
> View attachment 61849


Wow, that's a real fatty, was this with a guide?


----------



## kstorrs (Oct 29, 2012)

Yes, Clark Sabey.


----------

